# User specific 'hosts' file?

## brianahr

I have a user acount on a unix system and I'd like to be able to ssh from that system to the box at my house, without having to remember my IP. Is there some equivalent of /etc/hosts that is specific to my user account (like ~/.hosts or something)? Thanks.

----------

## z3ro

 *brianahr wrote:*   

> I have a user acount on a unix system and I'd like to be able to ssh from that system to the box at my house, without having to remember my IP. Is there some equivalent of /etc/hosts that is specific to my user account (like ~/.hosts or something)? Thanks.

 

Not that I know of, but you could add a line to your .bashrc:

```
alias sshhome="ssh 0.0.0.0"
```

Where 0.0.0.0 is the actual ip address you want to ssh to, your computer at home. Then just type "sshhome" on a bash shell.

----------

